# Cold Smoke in Northeast for first time w/ AMAZEN Smoker. Too hot?



## jceroli42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning all, so I just got my amazen smoker and I have a XL BGE, have about 20 lbs of bacon ready to come out of a 14 day wet cure.  I've done hot smoking before but want to cold smoke this time.  I'm in northern NJ and the daytime temps here are about 80-90* and nighttime around 70s.  Few questions as I never done this before:

1)  Is it too hot to "cold" smoke bacon?  What would be your all recommendations for this?  I read this: https://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking  seems like i'm right on the cusp during the day, and overnight when temps are in 70s maybe my best bet...



2)  Planning on doing a 12 hr smoke w/ Apple pellets, when I tried smoking some nuts few weeks ago, I noticed my Amazen went out about 1.5hrs into the smoke.  Any recommendations?  I had both vents wide open.  Just worried if I do an overnight, and it goes out...

Can't wait to give it a go.. any and all tips are appreciated esp from folks with in similar climates.


----------



## Medina Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

I cold smoked mine with the same temps as you. But, I have a off set smoker and I never reached 100* Do a test run first like I did. Also i think I read on here 120* is where the fat starts rendering. Some with more exp will help...


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 14, 2018)

I do quite a bit of cold smoking, in fact I modified the heck out of my MES 30 just for that reason, but kept the heating element and control so I can go from Ambient up to full out Hot Oven smoking.
I use my version of the "Mailbox Mod".
It also separates the temperature control, and the smoke generation functions.

To avoid the "flame out" that can happen with your pellets, I do a pre-heat/sterilization run of my smoker. I run it at 275° for 2 hours before I do my smoke run.
During that pre-heat, I put my tray of pellets in the smoker unlit to heat them and dry them out. Killing two birds with one stone. Sterilizing, but also using the heat to dry the pellets.
So far, it's worked well for me.

My AMNPS will run a full 11 hours filled. With my "mailbox" I have recorded a minor 2 degree rise over the ambient temperature of the air temperature. (Example: 70° night air = 72° chamber temperature.)

I also have an additional modification to control my smokers element for colder temperatures. 
I called it my Bypass Mod.
It allows for sub-100° temperature control. My Inkbird controller operates at a 1 degree differential. But the element coasts ~2° below the turn on point, and rises ~4° above the turn off point.

While I take my control to the extremes, it gives me the peace of mind to sleep well.
While dreams of cold smoked goodness and banquets of tasty treats dance in my slumber.

Start by drying a tray of pellets. Then do some burns to see if you get a full burn. 
Pellets are cheap, worry is expensive. ;)


----------



## zwiller (Aug 14, 2018)

I have read guys use frozen water bottles to dial the temps down.  Plan to try it on some cheese soon.  Takes a little learning for the AMNPS.  Yes, do some dry runs and practice and check temps.  In my experience pellets added about 30F to my MES but that was during winter.  I read the dust generates little to no heat at all but have not run dust yet.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I have read guys use frozen water bottles to dial the temps down.  Plan to try it on some cheese soon.  Takes a little learning for the AMNPS.  Yes, do some dry runs and practice and check temps.  In my experience pellets added about 30F to my MES but that was during winter.  I read the dust generates little to no heat at all but have not run dust yet.



Exactly!!! Count on a 25 degree rise in any small volume or insulated smoker. During the summer, use Dust, an external mod, smoke overnight or plan cold smokes in cooler months...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Aug 14, 2018)

jceroli42 said:


> Morning all, so I just got my amazen smoker and I have a XL BGE, have about 20 lbs of bacon ready to come out of a 14 day wet cure.  I've done hot smoking before but want to cold smoke this time.  I'm in northern NJ and the daytime temps here are about 80-90* and nighttime around 70s.  Few questions as I never done this before:
> 
> 1)  Is it too hot to "cold" smoke bacon?  What would be your all recommendations for this?  I read this: https://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking  seems like i'm right on the cusp during the day, and overnight when temps are in 70s maybe my best bet...
> 
> ...




1) For bacon I think you will be ok.  Technically 80-90F is too hot for a "cold" smoke BUT since you are doing bacon I don't think it mattes.  Were you doing cheese or fish well then you might have some problems.

2) With a "cold" smoke there is no forced draw/draft so the airflow through the AMNPS is very limited.  I think this is why your tray is going out even though you have your bottom and top vent's open.
I made a cold smoking assist device for my MES that is basically a cardboard tube with a 12V computer fan that blows UP the tube to cause suction/draw with the air/smoke in the smoker.  This helps IMMENSELY with keeping the smoke going AND preventing smoke from lingering and imparting a stale flavor!  See my contraption here:












ColdSmokeAssistDevice



__ tallbm
__ Dec 21, 2017
__ 2






You might be able to rig a regular fan to blow OVER the the TOP vent of your BGE and that may be enough to cause draft/draw/flow to help keep your pellets lit and smoke flowing through and not becoming stale.
Additionally do the microwave trick to your pellets.
Put your pellets in the microwave for no more than 1 min 15 sec.  After it finishes stir the pellets around real good and leave on the counter for 2 minutes to cool off.  Then microwave for just ONE more round of 1 min 15 sec.  
This should zap any lingering humidity in the pellets and really really helps them burn well.

I'm not saying these things will overcome all the obstacles but you may encounter with the BGE + AMNPS and a cold smoke but they should help you some :)

Give it a trial run and let us know if things improve :)


----------

